# Faltboot bauen



## Hias88 (1. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

ich habe mir überlegt ein Faltboot selbst zu bauen.
Ich habe schon oft gelesen das jemand das gemacht bzw. machen wollte, also kann es ja nicht so unglaublich schwer sein, vorausgesetzt man weiß wo man das Material herbekommt und man hat evtl. einen Bauplan.
Und da komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit so einem Vorhaben, bzw. hat sich schon mal jemand eines gebaut?
Wo bekomme ich das Material her und wo gibt es evtl Baupläne?

Schonmal Danke vorab für eure Hilfe.

MFG Hias.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Baupläne, Bausätze und komplette Boote gibts hier http://www.joshixboote.de/


----------



## Hias88 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Danke für den Link. Sieht alles richtig gut aus.
Da werd ich mich mal genauer informieren.


----------



## carphunter08 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Hallo,
das Material vom oben genannten Link taugt nichts. Splinte und Sitzbankhalter sind aus Alu, soll heißen, die biegen sich auf. Die Dollenhalter sind aus V2A und stabil, da hab ich nichts dran auszusetzen. Ruder gibts ebenfalls bessere, die anderen Nachbauer bieten die von der Firma TNP an, find ich persönlich auch besser geeignet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Denke mal über ein Kajak nach, Festrumpf. Kannste auch selber bauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Ich als handwerklicher Volldepp finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, an was sich Bastler so alles rantrauen..

Würde ich sowas selberbauen, hätt ich immer Angst vorm Absaufen bei meinen zwei linken Händen..


----------



## petri28 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich als handwerklicher Volldepp finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, an was sich Bastler so alles rantrauen..
> 
> Würde ich sowas selberbauen, hätt ich immer Angst vorm Absaufen bei meinen zwei linken Händen..



Geht mir ähnlich, bei mir käme wahrscheinlich ein U-Boot raus |kopfkrat


----------



## Tobias201282 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Ach man darf alles net so schlimm sehn schwimmen tut fast alles ich hab mir mein boot auch selber aus alu gebaut liegt super auf dem wasser und hat platz für 4 mann ☺


----------



## magut (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*



Tobias201282 schrieb:


> Ach man darf alles net so schlimm sehn schwimmen tut fast alles ich hab mir mein boot auch selber aus alu gebaut liegt super auf dem wasser und hat platz für 4 mann ☺



FOTOS:vik:bitte!!,
LG
Mario


----------



## Hias88 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Material vom oben genannten Link taugt nichts. Splinte und Sitzbankhalter sind aus Alu, soll heißen, die biegen sich auf. Die Dollenhalter sind aus V2A und stabil, da hab ich nichts dran auszusetzen. Ruder gibts ebenfalls bessere, die anderen Nachbauer bieten die von der Firma TNP an, find ich persönlich auch besser geeignet.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wenn die Halter und des Zeug aus Alu sind glaub ich das gerne das die schnell verbiegen. Da ich aber im Metallbereich arbeite ist es für mich nicht all zu schwer sowas massiver nachzubauen.
Vom allgemeinem Bootsmaterial, also dem Rumpf, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein als andere. 

Ich bin beim durchforsten im Internet noch auf einen Bauplan
gestoßen. 
http://www.constroplan.com/xu_KLB-300.htm
Der kostet zwar was, aber ist bis jetzt das einzige was ich gefunden habe. 
Vll kennt ja jemand die Seite schon und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## carphunter08 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Hi,
die Halter hab ich mir auch selbst gebaut, ist ja im Prinzip kein Hexenwerk, fertigst dir ne Ronde an, dann 2 oder 3 mal abkanten (je nachdem wie der Halter später aussehen soll), anschließend noch Löcher rein und fertig ist der Sizbankhalter. ;-) Splinte kann man sich auch selbst bauen oder guckst halt mal im Baumarkt.

Nen anderer Plan, als der von dir gepostete ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hias88 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Heißt das du kennst den Bauplan?
Hast du schonmal danach gebaut, bzw. kannst du mir was genaueres üben den Bauplan sagen?


----------



## carphunter08 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Faltboot bauen*

Hi,
hab den Plan mal gesehn, da steht halt all das drauf, was auch in deinem Link angegeben wird. Danach gebaut hab ich nicht, zu dem Zeitpunkt war meins schon fertig.

Viele Grüße


----------

